
Airbnb Raises Another $1bn - lavabender
https://www.ft.com/content/bc26db3c-34dd-4ba9-bf0b-2ef422bfd3b6
======
spencerwgreene
[https://archive.is/6Kbhn](https://archive.is/6Kbhn)

